# license



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi
Okay, dumb question. 
What is the difference between a patent and a product license in the U.S.A.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just a guess, but wouldn't a license be issued by the patent holder to allow you to make the patented item?


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

i don't know either gerry but i'm bettin the ljs come thru


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ger 21 is correct. patent means only you can make it legally. you get 10 yrs. on a patent. license is buying the right to make it. there is a bunk bed company that sells the right to use their name & 800 number. they give you a few plans and a business model & the 1-800-bunk-bed phone number. cost was $1200 i think


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks bill
that kinda cleared it up for me


----------

